

4.4M year old Ardi skeleton has chimp and human features, UC-Berkeley scientists - yu
http://www.mercurynews.com/news/ci_13461419

======
yu
WSJ: <http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125440678661956317.html>

------
yu
LA Times (HN) <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=855061>

~~~
coglethorpe
Newscientist (HN) <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=855216>

